# 2011 Cruze LT makes clicking noise in front end around turns



## kane (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi everyone,

First I want to say this is my first post and I've only been reading posts from Cruzetalk for a few weeks now. My car knowledge is seemingly much less then probably most of yours so forgive me if I am slow to understand things.

2011 Cruze LT, 1.4L Turbo, 76000 miles, just put new tires on 1 month ago (Michelin Defenders), drive in Rochester, NY. Additionally, my Cruze is in need of new brakes at the moment.

In the last couple days I have noticed a clicking or ticking noise coming from the front end (seems to be the front right tire but I'm not totally sure) when making left or right turns at lower speeds (<30mph roughly). When I first noticed it, it only happened a couple times during my commute, but now I'm hearing the noise on each turn I make. The noise is most audible when the windows are rolled up with no radio or air going.

Has anyone had similar issues or have any ideas as to what might be causing this noise? Thanks in advance for all the help.

Kane


----------



## 85Carlokid (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome to the magical world of new CV axles. Enjoy!


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Sounds like the CV axel has gone bad.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

The CV boot might need replacement?


----------



## kane (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. As I looked into CV axels and what they sound like when they go bad - I realized that the CV axel is more than likely the problem. Has anyone had this service done to their cars? I looked up the average cost and it looks like it should be around $150 to $200. 
I also looked up the procedure on how to replace the joint and I'm thinking it might be best to have it done by a professional given my inexperience with cars and the fact that I have virtually no car tools to work with (In college right now). 
Also, during my research I saw that there was a recall for this problem on the 2013-2014 cruze. I wish I my 2011 would qualify for this.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You need to determine the 'in service' date of your Cruze.......if less than five years the axle/c/v assembly may be a powertrain warranty.

Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Robby said:


> You need to determine the 'in service' date of your Cruze.......if less than five years the axle/c/v assembly may be a powertrain warranty.
> 
> Rob


2011 didn't have the recall right? I went through about 3 right half shafts on my 13 during the recalls. One went about 50 miles before the CV boot exploded grease all over the inside of the wheel and splash guard.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I would check something simple first like the brake pads. After 4 years they may be moving around. I know my car has made some strange noise from the brakes. Just an idea before you go looking into replacing the front end.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

A quick way to check brakes is to see if a light application of the brake makes the sound go away. (Just enough pressure to apply the pad to the rotor, but not enough to do any actual braking.)

What kind of wheels do you have? Strip off any decorations (hubcaps, rings, etc) as they can make noise.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> 2011 didn't have the recall right? I went through about 3 right half shafts on my 13 during the recalls. One went about 50 miles before the CV boot exploded grease all over the inside of the wheel and splash guard.


13/14 only. Changed suppliers or something.


----------



## kane (Mar 23, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> A quick way to check brakes is to see if a light application of the brake makes the sound go away. (Just enough pressure to apply the pad to the rotor, but not enough to do any actual braking.)
> 
> What kind of wheels do you have? Strip off any decorations (hubcaps, rings, etc) as they can make noise.


I just put new tires on 1 month ago (Michelin Defenders).


My dad found the following on the Chevy website:

*Drive Systems*
Drive system coverage includes all internally lubricated parts, final drive housings, axle shafts and bearings, constant velocity joints, propeller shafts and universal joints. All mounts, supports, seals, and gaskets, as well as any electrical components internal to the drive axle. Also covered are any actuators directly connected to the drive axle (e.g., front differential actuator). Exclusions: Excluded from the powertrain coverage are all wheel bearings, drive wheel front and rear hub bearings, locking hubs, drive system cooling, lines, hoses, radiator, sensors, wiring, and electrical connectors related to drive systems, as well as any drive system control module and/or module programming.


Sounds like a CV axel should be covered under the Drive system warranty.

I looked under the car myself a few days ago and didn't see and cracks or problems with the axel itself and the boot looked totally fine. Before I take it in to find out for sure what the problem is, I'll check to see if the brakes are possibly the problem.

The Cruze was bought new in 2011 meaning the car is only 4 years old so it should be covered (with regards to the 'in-service' date) under a 5-year warranty.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

That new tire business makes me suggest you check the lug nuts.....loose wheel?

But, if all is well, and it has aluminum wheels, I'm thinking C/V quite possible......good find regarding powertrain coverage btw...I thought so, hence the recommendation to check.

As an aside, if your car is a LS with wheel covers, take them off and give it a listen.
Wheel covers make amazing noises that can make you believe all kinds of things are failing.

Rob


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Has the OP found a fix for the problem?


----------

